# kayak light



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I could use some recommendations for a light for my Hobie Outback. I bought one of those little suction cup Scotty Sealights but was looking for something to put in one of the rodholders. I need a good please-don't-run-over-my-little-kayak light.

On another note I am thinking that a little LED headlamp would be a good purchase also?

I have not taken my kayak out at night yet so would appreciate any and all advice regarding fishing at night.

Pete


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i use a water resistant coleman camping lamp for a 360 light behind me, as for a head light, the Coleman max branded headlamp with 3 level white LED and red/blue LED is pretty awesome. I personally have the energizer headlamp thats pretty nice.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a rod holder behind my livewell. I used the LED flashlight that came with the useless suction cup, and extended it about 3 feet high with PVC. Works like a champ.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought a battery powered 360 degree light on a pole from Wal-Mart for $12 bucks. Found it in the boating section.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I use a Yak Attack Visi-pole that goes in one of the molded in rod holders. It has a flag on it and I've not had to change the battery yet in over a year of use. It is supposed to be visible from up to 2 miles away, but it won't light up your yak enough to tie knots. 

I recently JB welded a piece of small pvc tubing to one of those red/green nav light flashlights from Walmart. It fits in nicely into the sail mast hole with a little electrical tape to make it snug. With that and my visi-pole, I have all the same lights an actual boat does.

I also wear a Petzl LED headlamp. Headlamps are a must for night yak fishing.


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I will go with the Scotty Sea Light on some PVC pipe in the rear rod holder. Great idea. Now heading to Academy Sports to look for an LED headlamp.

Thanks for all the great advice.

Pete


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Yak Attack light


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

If you really want to go crazy: http://www.wildcatlighting.com/kayakscanoes.html


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

I did this!











I think it's pretty hard to miss!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for Yak Attack light. The light is 2 LEDs - very bright, runs forever and the pole has orange and while Solas tape.


----------

